# comments about this little doeling PLEASE!



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

I bought this doeling and her mother to add to my heard they are registered through the ADGA and since I am fairly new to breeding i was wondering if you could tell me her good and bad points so I can pick the right buck to breed her to in the future.


Her Sire:
SIRE: AGS Hayseed Farm's FA Flash Dancer

SSIRE: AGS Hayseed Farm's Final Answer 
SDAM: AGS Gaymore's Lucky Native Dancer

DAM: AGS Sugar Pine RHB Blue Victoria

DSIRE: AGS Twin Creeks RA Red Hot N Blue 
DDAM: AGS Mountain Qwest Cinnamon Swirl


Her Dam:
Celtic Stars Sapphire

Can't find her pedigree as she has been taken off the breeders website.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's very cute. I really see no major flaws with her. It's very hard to give an accurate critique of her being so young. When she's at breeding age it will be much easier. But the only thing I see right now is that she could use better rear leg angulation and maybe toes out a bit?

I actually have two of this doeling's half sister's through Tim's Blue Rascal. What I don't like about their first freshening udders this year is that their teats are on the small side and point out. For this doeling i'd go with a buck who is from a dam with large and well placed teats. Now, my doe's teats could improve with time, but I will be breeding them to a buck with those kind of traits. :thumb:

As for the dam. Here is a critique...

-pretty nice length
-nice straight legs
-could use more rear leg angulation
-could use a tad more level rump
-decent brisket extension


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's hard for me to critique kids...they grow so fast and sometimes even with "good" genetics, they don't always grow up to look like their parents.

With the dam...I like the length of leg, she does appear to toe out a bit in front. Depth of body is good though I'd like to see more length in her body, topline is ok but with a longer body, she wouldn't appear "squished".
With the sire, even with his hair coat, I can see he needs to have better rear leg angulation, topline appears level too...once again though, I'd like to see length to go with the depth of body.
Choosing a buck to breed this doeling to when the time comes that would add the dairy character as well as any improvements over the dams udder would be a good thing, I've found that when breeding two similar in build goats together that you tend to get that same build in kids...and sometimes even shorter in body.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....  :thumb:


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info I will keep these thing in mind when picking a buck to breed her to.


----------

